# Hamster cage help!



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been lurking on these forums for a while... and becoming worried after seeing other peoples hamster cages!!! Mine is a Savic Peggy Metro I think... and I am worried that maybe it is a little small. Because I am at university I have to take the cage to and fro so I can't have a massively big one, but I was wondering if the cage I currently have is far too small?

I have looked at the Savic Cambridge but it doesn't have the tubes on it which my hamster seems to like (sorry I haven't introduced you, hes a brown syrian named sausage  )

Does anyone have any idea on how I can either improve the cage, or know of a slightly bigger one that I could get (which isnt too expensive). I have got some rotastak add ons - the pod at the top and the wheel, but I am going to have to get a new wheel as its too small for Sausage! I would prefer one that goes on the outside of the cage though as if i have a hamster wheel inside the cage, it will make it too cramped.

I have thought about maybe getting an aquarium/plastic tub and making an extension to the cage via the tubes and having a free standing wheel in that, would that work?

Sorry to ask millions of questions at once but he's my first hamster and I want him to be happy


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi... The cage you have is fine...

Instead of shelling out loads on another... why dont you buy another the same and attatch them to one another?
That way.. you can make it smaller as and when you need it.. (if that makes sense)

Hope this helps


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

hi, i had a hamster when i was at uni, he had a rotastack system, and quite a large one at that and although it was a bugger when i had to move backwards and forwards it was ok in that i could put toys inside the rooms as i was travelling. lol

i do thing the peggy is a bit small, but you might be able to add others too it. you could just get another one and join them both together, you might be able to get a bargain on ebay, having said that i think you could probably buy any savic with tubes to add on easily enough. 

other then that as long as you get sausage out often for cuddles or for a run in the ball he should be fine. its not the size of the space but how you use it, change the toys you have in their regually (on a rota) to keep him occupied, encourage him to climb by hanging treats from the top and to give him something to do scatter feed him so he has to forage for his food everynight giving him less time to get bored.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thankies  yes I think attaching another cage would be a good idea! I will keep an eye out on ebay... I'm thinking maybe the Noddy Metro or the Spelos as then he can use that for his sleeping area and food, and the cage I have at the moment can be the play area 

Do you think that a cage with bars like the Noddy Metro will be better than the plastic Spelos or will it not matter? I think I heard somewhere that Syrians prefer bars or get too hot in plastic cages or did I make that up :blushing:


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

some prefer climbing which makes the bar cages better but others refuse outright to do so. much to my anoyance!! 

plastic cages can get warm but if the cage is well ventilated and is placed out of direct sunlight etc there isnt usualy a problem, there are ways to cool down a hamster, tiles left in the frindge etc so either one you go for shouldnt be a problem. i have kept hamsters in predominantly plastc cages such as the rotastak and wire cages and had no problem with either.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Seems like a nice cage to me.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have had one of them and I thought they were a bit small. Do you drive? if so get the biggest cage you can! I think the Hagen ones are a good size, or the bigger Savic ones.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't drive - but the reason i can't get a bigger cage is more to do with the fact that I have to travel backwards and forwards to uni all the time so don't really have room for a big cage 

Having another cage connected to it seems like the best option to me as i can just take the other cage apart when we go travelling


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I've looked at the Savic Cambridge but I don't like it because it doesn't have the tubes, and also it seems very tall and I know Sausage would keep falling off the top platform like he does with the platform in his current cage...! And the hamster heaven is amazing but far too big to fit in the car to take to uni


----------

